# Consisting



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

I have a rather general question for consisting. If I were to go through the exercise of speed matching all of my locomotives across various manufacturers and decoders, would I be able to consist any locomotive together. 

I have a switching railroad where most trains run with one locomotive. But I thought it would be cool if I could pick any two locomotives and be able to consist them together.


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

My understanding is that some people do actually go through the trouble of doing this so they can consist anything together. Also I suppose it helps to know the same speed setting on your throttle will produce the same speed for all of your locos.

I have actually been using this article to learn how to set up speed-matching, and they touch on the subject briefly.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

Diesel, steam, or traction ? If steam, I have a realistic and fun way I do it; operate them...But i think you're diesel only..


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

```

```



telltale said:


> Diesel, steam, or traction ? If steam, I have a realistic and fun way I do it; operate them...But i think you're diesel only..


I have a Broadway Limited H-10, Bowser VO-1000 and will be getting an Athearn Genesis GP7 and Bowser RS-3.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

It prolly won't work well between DCC and DC if that's one of your considerations. 
Early MTH models have difficulty consisting with other DCC decoders too.
As for any other loco that performs the same, yeah, no problem.


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

D&J Railroad said:


> It prolly won't work well between DCC and DC if that's one of your considerations.
> Early MTH models have difficulty consisting with other DCC decoders too.
> As for any other loco that performs the same, yeah, no problem.


All of my engines are newer and came equipped from the manufacturer with DCC and sound. I do not have any MTH locomotives.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

For a switching layout that doesn't see large trains, it might be worth a try to set up a couple of "2-unit" consists.

But probably more trouble than it's worth doing this for _every engine_ on the roster...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Agree with J.Albert...if you have several different locos you would
be doing a lot of work to get them all to speed match. You
would face various gear ratios, motor rpm and decoder settings.
The likely outcome; all of your hair on the floor.

Best to pick a couple locos of the same model, or at least
close, and speed match them. 

Don


----------



## patrick.b (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks for the thoughts everyone.

I might try to speed match the GP7 and RS3 when I get them both. My railroad is small, so I don't anticipate having many more than 4-5 locomotives. Depending on how difficult it is, I might try to match them or all just a couple as you all recommended.


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have speed matched all of my locomotives. Here are a few tips.

Use one locomotive as your reference locomotive and speed match your others to that one only. Set CV2 so that it starts crawling at throttle setting 1. Then set CV5 as the max speed you want when the throttle is wide open. Out of the box they are all too fast. Then at half throttle set mid-speed CV6 accordingly.

It’s easier to speed match if you have two throttles.

I place them one foot apart and dial both to throttle setting 1. I adjust the second locomotive CV2 according so that it maintains the one foot separation for several laps. It will require several adjustments on the programming track unless you program on the main.

Then I do the max speed. 

Then finally midspeed. 

It takes a bit of tinkering and adjustments but your patience will be rewarded. Have fun!


----------



## Champster (Dec 29, 2019)

I got the MDC speedometer. It is fantastic but for you to do what I did would be a lot of work for what I see as little gain. I’ve used the JMRI speed table for each of my 25 locos and start with the lowest speed the loco with move at setting 1 and then limit the top end of all to 50mph. With 28 steps, I set up each step at 5, 10, 15, 20 and 25 (ignoring the ones above 25). That way when I’m running at any setting, I can just double it for a realistic mph. It is a tedious task but well worth it since I plan on running many different consists.


----------

